# More "tail's" from TLOTM...



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This is the most obnoxious mutt I've ever seen... whines constantly.. I think she has an ear infection..when she gets fixed the vet will find out while she's under...
Miss Sheri just has a way... read the captions... her humor is .. never ending.. and yes the damn mutt got dumped by some ******* AH and she trotted right down the driveway and right under my cabin and produced 6 more mouths to feed... but they are cute!! lol

Log In | Facebook


----------

